# Is fiberglass insulation safe for us with dishwasher?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is more for noise isolation then insulating properties. You can place "Tuck" tape or Sheathing Tape http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=103366-210-T255LW&lpage=none to cover up the holes. But as for getting in the air, it would be no more then what is already floating in the air from the Attic.


----------



## jen78fl (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Greg. Would it be safe then to just not have the insulation at all? My husband thinks it would get too hot and possibly cause damage to the countertop..

Also, do you know if all insulation for dishwashers is fiberglass or do they ever make it with another type of material?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

jen78fl said:


> Thanks Greg. Would it be safe then to just not have the insulation at all? My husband thinks it would get too hot and possibly cause damage to the countertop... Also, do you know if all insulation for dishwashers is fiberglass or do they ever make it with another type of material?


No, it won't overheat it. In fact, with the insulation blanket, the exact opposite would more likely take place. The countertop would be slightly cooler, since the machine's heat would be more contained - away - from the counter top.

Pretty much every D/W I have run into, with acoustic insulation, was made of fiberglass = as stated, for sound insulation. 
I think you may be confusing fiberglass insulation with something more hazardous, unless you have some kind of extreme sensitivity to it?
I'd install it, and enjoy the quieter machine...

Safety Information on fiberglass: http://www.lungusa.org/site/pp.asp?c=dvLUK9O0E&b=35439

Same question in another forum:
http://forums.partselect.com/dishwasher-repair/dishwasher-insulation-927.html

Other Dishwashers do have them:
http://www.abtelectronics.com/about/Buying_dishwashers.php3:
_"Insulation_
_Dishwashers are insulated with fiberglass batting on three sides and the top. Some have a layer of foil over the exterior of the tub to further reduce escaping heat and noise. Quieter models have additional insulation on the exterior of the tub. Select models include insulation on the door panel, access panel and kickplate to further reduce noise."_


----------



## jen78fl (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks atlantic


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I dynamatted (http://www.dynamat.com/) my DW and I used spray foam to insulated the cracks and extra space in the cupboard. Suddenly, it's like I bought a $1500 high end machine instead of inheriting one that was 10 years old with my new house. Quiet as a mouse.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Also, placing the machine on rubber sofa coasters helps to isolate the noise through the floor also. I do not care what the manufacturer states, you still end up with some form of ambient noise from the machine after installed.


----------



## CalMvl (Jan 30, 2008)

*old vs new fg*

_Anyway, should I be concerned about fiberglass escaping and getting on our dishes or in the air?_ 

Thirty or more years ago, fibreglas insulation was quite hazardous to handle and would penetrate your skin to itch etc. Modern fibreglas seems much safer to handle. I dunno if the fibers are larger, or what. But it now appears it can now be handled safely without heavy gloves and masks.

So I suppose it matters how old the dishwasher is. Anyway, tape should hold it in, as someone has suggested.

It is still hazardous to handle http://www.lungusa.org/site/pp.asp?c=dvLUK9O0E&b=35439 but it seems to me to be less hazardous than when I was a kid.


----------



## jen78fl (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks again everyone... Interesting info Cal..

By the way, the model number of the kenmore dishwasher is 665-15891790. I have been trying to find out what the material is in the insulation (part number 3381229) but have not been able to find out this info. It probably is fiberglass, but I would like to know for sure though.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

jen78fl said:


> Thanks again everyone... Interesting info Cal..
> 
> By the way, the model number of the kenmore dishwasher is 665-15891790. I have been trying to find out what the material is in the insulation (part number 3381229) but have not been able to find out this info. It probably is fiberglass, but I would like to know for sure though.


You're overthinking and fixated on a "problem" that does not exist. Your home is filled to the brim with fiberglass in the exterior walls. Your attic probably has fiberglass insulation or blown-in insulation or a combination of both. 

Fiberglass is not asbestos.

The insulating fiberglass "blanket" around a dishwasher can't intermingle with the contents inside the diswhasher once installed.


----------



## jen78fl (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks lawnguy


----------

